
Life is Short - neo2001
http://www.paulgraham.com/vb.html
======
hodder
This was a tough read for me. Thinking about mortality for me is unproductive
as it actually reduces my ability to do things that matter.

By ignoring the fact that there are only 8 magical experiences of Christmas, I
can actually enjoy them more. Otherwise I become overwhelmed with anxiety
about not using my time wisely enough.

~~~
costcopizza
Same sentiment here.

It can be hard to find motivation when you realize how fleeting everything is.

I always enjoy reading the Graham essay though, and trying to balance my
awareness of time and not getting crushed by it.

------
Raphmedia
Shortened version using [http://smmry.com/](http://smmry.com/), 56% reduction.
(Because life is too short)

"Life is Short

Is life actually short, or are we really complaining about its finiteness?
Would we be just as likely to feel life was short if we lived 10 times as
long?

That gave me a way to answer the question, and the answer is that life
actually is short.

It's not just a figure of speech to say that life is too short for something.

If you find yourself thinking that life is too short for something, you should
try to eliminate it if you can.

When I ask myself what I've found life is too short for, the word that pops
into my head is "Bullshit." I realize that answer is somewhat tautological.

It's almost the definition of bullshit that it's the stuff that life is too
short for.

While some amount of bullshit is inevitably forced on you, the bullshit that
sneaks into your life by tricking you is no one's fault but your own."

~~~
qvorak
I think the very last paragraph summarizes it a bit better (and more
concisely):

"Relentlessly prune bullshit, don't wait to do things that matter, and savor
the time you have. That's what you do when life is short."

------
GFischer
_Vita brevis,

ars longa,

occasio praeceps,

experimentum periculosum,

iudicium difficile._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ars_longa,_vita_brevis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ars_longa,_vita_brevis)

Also

 _“I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: "If today were
the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And
whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to
change something.” ― Steve Jobs_

Good to read this occasionally (and Paul's take is nice)

------
cjjuice
Along the same lines, I frequently read the Roman Stoic philosopher Seneca's
essay titled "On the Shortness of Life"
([https://ia802605.us.archive.org/19/items/SenecaOnTheShortnes...](https://ia802605.us.archive.org/19/items/SenecaOnTheShortnessOfLife/Seneca%20on%20the%20Shortness%20of%20Life.pdf))
to come to terms with mortality.

It's a great read, as are all the Stoics, in this regard.

------
ryangittins
I think I've read this four or five times since Paul posted it in January. I'm
not especially old, I don't have kids, and I suspect most of my life is ahead
of me still, but _damn_ does this one strike a chord with me. It's definitely
one of his best.

------
grzm
From January 2016

------
chakalakasp
Life is too short for duplicates, it seems

------
NetStrikeForce
In two words: Carpe diem.

